# Microcirculatory changes over the tender points in FMS patients after acupuncture



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi,article from Medline:Microcirculatory changes over the tender points in fibromyalgia patients after acupuncture therapy (measured with laser-Doppler flowmetry)Wien Klin Wochenschr 2000 Jul 7;112(13):580-6 (ISSN: 0043-5325)Sprott H; Jeschonneck M; Grohmann G; Hein G Rheumaklinik und Institut fur Physikalische Medizin, Universitatsspital Zurich, Schweiz. ruzsph###ruz.unizh.ch.Apart from widespread pain which is the main symptom of fibromyalgia, a great variety of functional and vegetative changes occur in the presence of this disease. Such changes include alterations in microcirculation, which may cause pain. A preliminary study demonstrated a reduction in regional blood flow above "tender points" in fibromyalgia patients compared withhealthy controls. A consensus statement of the National Institutes of Health (NIH) states that acupuncture is a sufficient adjuvant method to treat patients with fibromyalgia. The aim of the present study was to determineparameters to measure the effectiveness of a specific treatment modality (such as acupuncture) in addition to the patient's subjective assessment of acupuncture treatment. Twenty patients with fibromyalgia according to the ACR and the Muller/Lautenschlager criteria were included in the study. Acupuncture was performed and adapted to individual needs in accordance witha specific protocol. Five representative "tender points" were examined before and after therapy by laser flowmetry, and the data were compared with temperature measurement and dolorimetry. Increased blood flow was registered above all "tender points" after acupuncture. Skin temperature had increasedin 10/12 tender points by a mean of 0.45 degree C. The number of "tender points" were reduced from 16.1 to 13.8 after therapy. The pain threshold increased in 10/12 "tender points". These data suggest that acupuncture is a useful method to treat patients with fibromyalgia. Besides normalisation of clinical parameters, the improvement in microcirculation above "tender points" may alleviate pain.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Interesting Mio. Have you had accupuncture yet? I thought of trying it. I have heard mixed responses. One will say how much it helped, and another will tell you how painful it was for them. I found a "free" treatment of foot reflexology at an "Open House" event to be very painful. It involves deep massage and accupressure. It probably depends in both cases, how knowledgeable the therapists are, and if they are able to design the treatment around each condition in a skillful manner. Some just treat all conditions the same not considering how each individual's response to stimuli may be different.


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi Moldie,yes, I have began my acupuncture treatment! I have found out that it helps rather good after I have done it, and I am in pretty gode shape a day after. Then all the sympthoms come back. I think too that it is individual, some says it doesenï¿½t work at all, some says it do. During the acupuncture there are some needles that hurt more than others , and thatï¿½s on my butt! It do hurt when the needle get in to the right place, my physiotherapist have explain it to me, it supposed to do that. When she hits the right spot (tci) it feels a bit. But it should not hurt all the time. I really think itï¿½s worth trying, and if i doesenï¿½t work out, then I might try fibromassage or Feldenkrais method. Btw I havenï¿½t seen you on the BB, everything ok?/Mio


----------

